
Full-body generation of non-existent people using GANs - vpanyam
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fdatagrid.co.jp%2Fall%2Frelease%2F386%2F
======
vpanyam
Video: [https://youtu.be/8siezzLXbNo?t=2](https://youtu.be/8siezzLXbNo?t=2)

Original press release (in Japanese):
[https://datagrid.co.jp/all/release/386/](https://datagrid.co.jp/all/release/386/)

